# Problemi con fotocamera

## Kernel78

Ciao a tutti, ho una kodak che ha iniziato a darmi dei problemi, fino a un mese fa la collegavo e con digikam mi scaricavo tutte le foto, ieri sera ho provato a scaricarle (per portare qualche foto di mia figlia ai colleghi e per svuotare la memoria) ma digikam rimaneva a tentare la connessione e poi mi dava picche.

Controllando dmesg ho trovato solo questo

```
usb 2-8: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 10

usb 2-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-8: USB disconnect, address 10

```

ovviamente l'ultima riga appare solo quando scollego la fotocamera.

Quando la collego vedo l'icona apparire in system:/media (smontata) ma se provo a montarla o ad accedervi mi da picche (purtroppo non ricordo l'errore esatto adesso ma non era molto significativo).

Secondo voi può essere qualche configurazione che ho mandato a donnine allegre o è la fotocamera che non riuscendo a contemplare l'infinita bellezza di mia figlia inizia a trascendere la sua esistenza terrena ?

P.S. forse avrei dovuto scriverlo prima ma la chiavetta usb funziona a meraviglia e quando la collego in dmesg mi trovo

```
usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB Flash Disk   1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

SCSI device sdd: 2078208 512-byte hdwr sectors (1064 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdd: 2078208 512-byte hdwr sectors (1064 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdd

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Idee, suggerimenti o modelli di nuove fotocamere ?

----------

## unz

l'effetto è identico anche se provi a montare la macchinetta da linea di comando?

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Idee, suggerimenti o modelli di nuove fotocamere ?

 

Canon EOS-1Ds Mark III?

A parte gli scherzi, non é che nella configurazione della macchina é cambiato qualcosa e adesso si aspetta una connessione  PTP? Hai provato a lanciare digikam da linea di comando per verificare eventuali librerie broken?

----------

## Kernel78

@unz

da linea di comando non saprei neppure quale device cercare di montare ...

@randomaze

anche se può sussistere un problema di digikam dovrei cmq riuscire a entrarci con konqueror o quantomeno vere in dmesg a quale dispositivo viene associata la macchina. Questa sera cmq provo da terminale.

----------

## unz

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> @unz
> 
> da linea di comando non saprei neppure quale device cercare di montare ...
> 
> 

 

strano però che tu veda /media e non appaia niente nei logs ... comunque visto che è una usb, tenterei i vari /dev/sd  o /dev/sg

Ma hai per caso tolto nel kernel il modulo vfat? di solito le schedine di memoria utilizzano questo genere di partizione.

pps: hai attaccato la penna usb su un altro hub rispetto alla macchinetta, i due hub utilizzano driver diversi ... visto che la penna funzia ... tenterei nello stesso buco  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

scusa ma nel kernel hai abilitato "the common shared table of usb devices" o come diavolo si chiama? Sempre che la vedevi tramite il driver usb-storage.

----------

## Kernel78

Il kernel che uso è lo stesso da più di 6 mesi (la 2.6.19-gentoo-r5, tranne una breve parentesi problematica con la 2.6.22) e la sua configurazione è invariata nel tempo.

digikam anche lanciato da konsole non da alcun messaggio d'errore, la finestra d'errore invece riporta *Quote:*   

> Impossibile collegarsi alla macchina fotografica. Assicurati che sia collegata correttamente e accesa. Vuoi riprovare?

 

konqueror invece (oltre ad un'incredibile lentezza per mostrare il contenuto di media:/) al tentativo di accedere alla fotocamera (l'icona appare quando la collego) mi informa *Quote:*   

> Impossibile leggere il file Impossibile bloccare il dispositivo.

 

Da terminale non posso nemmeno provare a montare nulla perchè non vengono creati device

Il supporto a vfat non è nemmeno in discussione visto che anche la chiavetta è vfat.

Il mio cruccio è che a prescindere da digikam, konquero o dal terminale, in dmesg dovrei vedere ben più di quello che mi viene mostrato per la fotocamera (tipo quanto ho postato a riguardo della chiavetta) ma non saprei cosa potrebbe influenzare a quel livello visto che il kernel è sempre lo stesso ...

forse dbus o hald ma qui sparo a casaccio vista la mia assoluta ignoranza in materia ...

----------

## bandreabis

Domanda stupida?

Hai la possibilità di collegare la macchina fotografica su un altro PC (*zozz) per vedere se il problema non sia la macchina?

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Domanda stupida?
> 
> Hai la possibilità di collegare la macchina fotografica su un altro PC (*zozz) per vedere se il problema non sia la macchina?

 

con winzozz proprio no, ho messo a tutti i parenti linux e anche sul portatile aziendale ho rimosso ogni sistema proprietario.

Magari venerdì me la porto in ufficio e provo a vedere che non sia la fotocamera che perde colpi ...

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Domanda stupida?
> 
> Hai la possibilità di collegare la macchina fotografica su un altro PC (*zozz) per vedere se il problema non sia la macchina? 
> 
> con winzozz proprio no, ho messo a tutti i parenti linux e anche sul portatile aziendale ho rimosso ogni sistema proprietario.
> ...

 

Sì, ti capisco benissimo... ma hai provato comunque su un altro PC? (no *zozz)

In bocca al lupo.

----------

## fabiolino

io ho una kodak c913 che non ne vuole sapere di funzionare.

Nel momento in cui la collego non viene individuato alcuno dispositvo associato.

da lsusb ottengo:

```

Bus 002 Device 011: ID 040a:05c6 Kodak Co.

```

Da Konqueror mi appare il messaggio:

```

Impossibile leggere il file Could not claim the USB device

```

Digikam mi dice che è impossibile collegarsi alla macchina anche se rileva la sua presenza(USB PTP CLASS CAMERA) e me la fa' aggiungere nel menu'.

Nel kernel ho sua vfat che usb built-in

Su Windows Vista funziona a questo punto non so che pesci pigliare

----------

## Onip

Qui dicono che è supportata per cui è probabile si tratti di un problema di configurazione tuo.

Hai emerso media-libs/libgphoto2 dopo aver settato correttamente la variabile CAMERAS in /etc/make.conf?

il tuo utente è nei gruppi corretti? Adesso non mi ricordo di preciso (cercando nei forum trovi di sicuro), ma credo che i gruppi usb e\o plugdev possano servire alla causa.

----------

## fabiolino

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Qui dicono che è supportata per cui è probabile si tratti di un problema di configurazione tuo.
> 
> Hai emerso media-libs/libgphoto2 dopo aver settato correttamente la variabile CAMERAS in /etc/make.conf?
> 
> il tuo utente è nei gruppi corretti? Adesso non mi ricordo di preciso (cercando nei forum trovi di sicuro), ma credo che i gruppi usb e\o plugdev possano servire alla causa.
> ...

 

Effettivamente avevo fatto questi passaggi.

Per non sbagliarmi ho editato CAMERA in make.conf in questo modo:

```

CAMERAS="agfa_cl20 casio_qv dimagev dimera3500 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica_qm150 panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ricoh_g3 sipix_blink sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 toshiba_pdrm11"

```

...e aggiunto il mio utente al gruppo USB, in PLUGDEV c'ero gia'.

Il risultato è che ancora non funziona  :Confused: 

Tra l'altro ho notato che in digikam non avviene piu' il rilevamento automatico della macchina.

----------

## enricoclimb

hai provato a far leggere solo la scheda con un lettore esterno?

Ciao

----------

## fabiolino

 *enricoclimb wrote:*   

> hai provato a far leggere solo la scheda con un lettore esterno?
> 
> Ciao

 

La scheda SD viene letta tranquillamente ...alemno quella.

Mi piacerebbe che anche la macchina fosse letta, se no pazienza.

----------

## enricoclimb

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La scheda SD viene letta tranquillamente ...alemno quella.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe che anche la macchina fosse letta, se no pazienza.

 

Intanto iniziamo a escludere i problemi hardware  :Smile:  , come ti hanno gia suggerito dovresti provare su di un altro pc, non necessariamente con Wincoz, anzi meglio che sia una qualsiasi distro linux, se te la rileva correttamente saprai che il problema e di configurazione del tuo pc.

----------

## Kernel78

 *enricoclimb wrote:*   

> come ti hanno gia suggerito dovresti provare su di un altro pc, non necessariamente con Wincoz, anzi meglio che sia una qualsiasi distro linux, se te la rileva correttamente saprai che il problema e di configurazione del tuo pc.

 

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> Su Windows Vista funziona a questo punto non so che pesci pigliare

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## enricoclimb

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *fabiolino wrote:*   Su Windows Vista funziona a questo punto non so che pesci pigliare 
> 
> 

 

ops mi èra sfuggito

----------

## enricoclimb

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tra l'altro ho notato che in digikam non avviene piu' il rilevamento automatico della macchina.

 

Hai provato a rifare la configurazione a digikam? io per la mia canon ho dovuto usare il modulo ptp/ip generico altrimenti non me la rilevava. Altra opzione: controlla i settaggi usb della camera.Last edited by enricoclimb on Tue Mar 24, 2009 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

emerge -pv libgphoto2 e vedi quali devices puoi abilitare in cameras e se hai la 2.4.4 (che per me è mascherata, almeno un echo "<media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.5 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords ti devi sprecare a darlo, era la prima cosa da verificare) che prevede il supporto alla tua macchina (la versione stabile di libgphoto non la supporta).

Come da banale ricerca per "kodak c913 libgphoto2" (secondo risultato, in news) e poi mi lamento che le mie richieste di aiuto restano sempre inevase ...  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fabiolino

 *enricoclimb wrote:*   

>  *fabiolino wrote:*   
> 
> Tra l'altro ho notato che in digikam non avviene piu' il rilevamento automatico della macchina. 
> 
> Hai provato a rifare la configurazione a digikam? magari ti si è sputtanata quella. Altra opzione: controlla i settaggi usb della camera.

 

Lo escludo, avevo gia' ricompilato digikam dopo aver emerso libgphoto2 ... comunque stasera vedro' un po' meglio, adesso sono al lavoro.

----------

## enricoclimb

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

>  *enricoclimb wrote:*    *fabiolino wrote:*   
> 
> Tra l'altro ho notato che in digikam non avviene piu' il rilevamento automatico della macchina. 
> 
> Hai provato a rifare la configurazione a digikam? magari ti si è sputtanata quella. Altra opzione: controlla i settaggi usb della camera. 
> ...

 

Ci inseguiamo con i post, ho modificato il mio mentre scrivevi il tuo  :Smile: 

CMQ ti suggerivo di provare con il modulo ptp/ip generico e vedere se con quello funziona.

----------

## fabiolino

 *enricoclimb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CMQ ti suggerivo di provare con il modulo ptp/ip generico e vedere se con quello funziona.

 

Sarebbe?...  :Shocked: 

Non so di cosa si sta parlando  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## enricoclimb

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

>  *enricoclimb wrote:*   
> 
> CMQ ti suggerivo di provare con il modulo ptp/ip generico e vedere se con quello funziona. 
> 
> Sarebbe?... 
> ...

 

digikam: menu macchina fotografica> aggiungi macchina fotografica, pulsante "aggiungi" e nella finestra che ti si apre hai due possibilità: o cerchi il modulo "USB PTP Class Camera" nella lista di sinistra o clicchi direttamente il link presente nella descrizione di destra.

Ciao

----------

## fabiolino

 *enricoclimb wrote:*   

>  *fabiolino wrote:*    *enricoclimb wrote:*   
> 
> CMQ ti suggerivo di provare con il modulo ptp/ip generico e vedere se con quello funziona. 
> 
> Sarebbe?... 
> ...

 

Ho riemerso libgphoto2 con supporto ptp2 e riemerso digikam.

Adesso funziona con il modulo generico PTP da te suggerito. Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Nel caso fossi riuscito a risolvere il tuo problema modifica il titolo del thread e inserisci il tag [Risolto]

Grazie mille

----------

## MajinJoko

 :Shocked: 

come fa a modificare il titolo del thread se è un thread che hai aperto tu?

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come fa a modificare il titolo del thread se è un thread che hai aperto tu?
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed: 

ops, sono proprio stordito  :Sad: 

devo ricordarmi di non moderare quando non sono in grado  :Laughing: 

----------

